# Exhaust Manifold Issue?



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think I hear hissing.

Pull off the spark plug cover and check for this. If that disc is hissing, you need to replace the valve cover, as it's causing a vacuum leak.


----------



## TMXX1 (Jan 12, 2016)

jblackburn said:


> I think I hear hissing.
> 
> Pull off the spark plug cover and check for this. If that disc is hissing, you need to replace the valve cover, as it's causing a vacuum leak.


Tried doing the same as the video...no effect. Was hoping that was it. 

Thank you for trying...any other thoughts?


----------

